# Free Helpful Tips for NewComers



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi...

Its since long time I am on the forum. Today I receive a very valueable and free 35 page Guide for the new immigrants from Mr. Gautam who is my freind on Linkedin. 

As the booklet is totally free and really useful I will appreciate if Moderators do allow me to post it in here :rain:. 

If you like this booklet please do let me know  and I will be happy that I am able to help someone.

The booklet was in .pdf format and 3.4MB in size. I convert it into .doc format so that I may be able to uplaod it here. You may ask a .pdf copy from me.

Thanks

-Kamran


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

*Toronto Apartments*

It is good to know that you are providing such helpful information to the immigrants.


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

jamescruz said:


> It is good to know that you are providing such helpful information to the immigrants.


Hi James!

Thanks for your comments. Actually the document is free from its author otherwise according to forum rules it may not be allowed to upload here. I did upload some very useful books but deleted by the forum moderators 

-Kamran


----------

